# Upgrading from 510



## interd0g (Jun 2, 2007)

Can anyone enlighten me on a few things ? - I am looking at pensioning off my old 510

1) if I get an HD receiver like the 211, but don't yet have an HD TV can I continue to get get my existing SD channels OK ?.

2) I only get 119/110 . Is there any HD on these?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

1. Yes
2. Limited, but yes. 

If you really want HD, go ahead and get the full eastern arc or full western arc (depending on where your locals are - I think for Miami you will need Western Arc (110,119, 129)).

Edit - your particular situation has been discussed before (re: Miami HD).


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

theres roughly around a dozen HD channels, 1 being ESPN. No ESPN-2. on 110/119


----------

